# Welcome to the New SMF!



## TulsaJeff (Oct 5, 2017)

We are still tweaking things and it will take as much as 24 hours or more for some of the images to show correctly since we changed the name servers.

If see anything weird or if something isn't working as it should, post a new thread about it HERE and we'll look into it as quickly as we can.

Until then, explore away!


----------



## jbellard (Oct 5, 2017)

Thanks Jeff!


----------



## idahopz (Oct 5, 2017)

I came to the site and it asked me to log in - I forgot both my login and password (bad on me) and had to dig into my browser settings! :D

The new site looks great!


----------



## driedstick (Oct 5, 2017)

Thank Jeff to you and your team KUDDOS!!!


----------



## griz400 (Oct 5, 2017)

Guess you cant post pics from pc and smf hosts the pics anymore ???


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 5, 2017)

griz400 said:


> Guess you cant post pics from pc and smf hosts the pics anymore ???


Yes you can but you have to add the pictures to the media gallery then you choose what images you want to show using the icon that looks like a camera.

We will be getting some how-to tutorials on here pretty quick to help everyone out with these things.


----------



## hellasteph (Oct 5, 2017)

griz400 said:


> Guess you cant post pics from pc and smf hosts the pics anymore ???



Yes, this is still possible. Please see how to do it from a Quick Reply box like my screenshot below:







Once you upload a photo, *don't forget to select "thumbnail" or "full image" size,* then your image will appear, in-line.


----------



## lovethemeats (Oct 5, 2017)

This is great. We are now into the new platform. Thank you Jeff for putting up with the headache and giving us a new upgraded site. 

Rob


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 5, 2017)

Thank you, Steph! That's even easier.


----------



## griz400 (Oct 5, 2017)

Ok , figured out the pics posting, I started a thread in pork, and it doesnt show up in new posts ???


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 5, 2017)

Hi Jeff,
I managed to get to my "Step by Step Index", but all of the Links go to a "404 Error" message.

Is this one of your "tweaks", or does this mean I have to find all of those Threads & insert a new Link for each one?

I also noticed Dirtsailor's, Gary S, and Squib's Lists of How-tos are the same way.
My Sig Link is at the bottom of my Posts.

Thanks Jeff,
Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

bearcarver said:


> Hi Jeff,
> I managed to get to my "Step by Step Index", but all of the Links go to a "404 Error" message.
> 
> Is this one of your "tweaks", or does this mean I have to find all of those Threads & insert a new Link for each one?
> ...



Oh no say it isn't so!


----------



## troutman (Oct 5, 2017)

Everything looks great so far Jeff.  Love the new look, hope de-bugging proceeds smoothly....


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

Whoa! what's all that stuff in my reply?


----------



## amlong88 (Oct 5, 2017)

Love how this looks on mobile. Thank  you Jeff and your team.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 5, 2017)

bearcarver said:


> Hi Jeff,
> I managed to get to my "Step by Step Index", but all of the Links go to a "404 Error" message.
> 
> Is this one of your "tweaks", or does this mean I have to find all of those Threads & insert a new Link for each one?
> ...


Yeah.. I'm seeing some funky stuff going on with signatures.. we are supposed to have redirects that connects the old link to the new link but I'm seeing some 404's as well. Will look into this.

It may also be a caching thing that will fix itself over the next 24 hours.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 5, 2017)

amlong88 said:


> Love how this looks on mobile. Thank  you Jeff and your team.



You are welcome!

Mobile might be my favorite feature:)


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

Yikes My Mega thread is MIA 404 not found!


----------



## johnmeyer (Oct 5, 2017)

I think my issue may be the same at griz400: I used to be able to get a list of all the threads I posted in, and the ones that had gotten additional activity since I last posted were shown in bold, and the ones that hadn't had any activity since I last posted were in gray. The old design made it very easy to stay "plugged into" the threads in which I was active. It sounds like perhaps you are working on a way to make the new forum emulate this behavior, so I'll keep watching and see if things change a bit.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

Yep my mega thread of recipes is MIA 404 not found!


----------



## griz400 (Oct 5, 2017)

When I first go to SMF off the home page, I usually hover over the heading "forums" and go to new posts .. this isnt working .. I made a new thread, and since then bearcarver replied to it, also I replied back and still doesnt show up in new posts ...   I also seen chile started a thread and jeff replied to it and doesnt show up as well in new posts


----------



## boykjo (Oct 5, 2017)

looks great so far. need to get used to the new format


----------



## ab canuck (Oct 5, 2017)

Wow quite the change and upgrade. Looks Great Jeff. A little bit of a learning curve and playing around for us but we should be able to get it..lol Just waiting for my new controller for the pit boss then smoking a brisket for the weekend. Looking forward to the smoke I have been without for awhile. then posting it on the new site....


----------



## cueinco (Oct 5, 2017)

Looks very nice. I'm sure it was a ton of work. 

The only issue I have is with Search. Searching for "lox", or "lox cold smoked" returns an error. Searching for "brisket" works fine. 

Thanks for nice new site.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 5, 2017)

griz400 said:


> Guess you cant post pics from pc and smf hosts the pics anymore ???



Check this out.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?threads/uploading-pictures.268531/

Also we will have more features like the homepage carousel but wont get that going until the bugs are worked out.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 5, 2017)

Will there be an "unanswered posts" section....


----------



## hellasteph (Oct 5, 2017)

cueinco said:


> The only issue I have is with Search. Searching for "lox", or "lox cold smoked" returns an error. Searching for "brisket" works fine.



I just wanted to make sure everyone knew that we're still rebuilding the search index on the site. Some terms maybe available, others may not. Stay tuned!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Oct 5, 2017)

Thanks Jeff for all that you do.


----------



## mtodriscoll (Oct 5, 2017)

Search engine seems to be broken. None of these search terms get a hit: "pop's brine", "bacon on a stick", "brine". Seriously - not one hit for the word "brine". I was able to find Pop's member page, but it says he's never made a post. LOL. I'm sure the kinks will be worked out, but just wanted you to be aware that Search is broken. - Thanks, Matt


----------



## hellasteph (Oct 5, 2017)

mtodriscoll said:


> Search engine seems to be broken. None of these search terms get a hit: "pop's brine", "bacon on a stick", "brine". Seriously - not one hit for the word "brine". I was able to find Pop's member page, but it says he's never made a post. LOL. I'm sure the kinks will be worked out, but just wanted you to be aware that Search is broken. - Thanks, Matt



Hi there Matt, as my post states above, we know search is broken. Only some terms work at the moment. A more in-depth explanation is: we just moved a lot of data over and need to re-index everything so that it shows up properly. This is a standard procedure that is needed for a site migration like SMF. Thanks so much for reporting this. We're still working on it!


----------



## b-one (Oct 5, 2017)

Wow this is different! I think I like it,and it looks like Jeff survived! Congrats and keep up the great work!


----------



## johnmeyer (Oct 5, 2017)

I just started a reply and then decided I didn't want to post. _*I don't see any icon to remove a partially-created post.*_ I didn't see it under the "More Options..." button, and I don't see a trash can or anything else anywhere around the posting area.


----------



## lovethemeats (Oct 5, 2017)

The mobile site to me is a lot better than it was before. Like the layout of it. Getting to know the layout better. Navigating in both the desktop and mobile site not bad.


----------



## lovethemeats (Oct 5, 2017)

The Media category seems pretty cool. 
Might have to ask some info on this one. So far the only sub category it let me add to was the example.


----------



## hellasteph (Oct 5, 2017)

johnmeyer said:


> I just started a reply and then decided I didn't want to post. _*I don't see any icon to remove a partially-created post.*_ I didn't see it under the "More Options..." button, and I don't see a trash can or anything else anywhere around the posting area.



Hi there, in order for you to delete a post you didn't want, you will need to highlight the text and delete. If you wish to delete a draft, here's the draft icon to "save" or "delete" any drafts:


----------



## hellasteph (Oct 5, 2017)

griz400 said:


> When I first go to SMF off the home page, I usually hover over the heading "forums" and go to new posts .. this isnt working .. I made a new thread, and since then bearcarver replied to it, also I replied back and still doesnt show up in new posts ... I also seen chile started a thread and jeff replied to it and doesnt show up as well in new posts



Hello, when I hover over "forums" and go to new posts, it's taking me to here: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?find-new/982/posts - Are you seeing the same? If not, please let me know. Also, I'm seeing new posts populate in that area. Can you let me know if that's different for you?


----------



## mosparky (Oct 5, 2017)

Ok i had issues just getting here. Clicked the old link in my favorites and got the 404 message. Deleted everything after the dot com and hit enter. All good now. Guess all my links for ear marked recipes are gone. No big deal. I copied most to word doc.
 Overall, I gotta say this is the first upgrade/reformat that I liked from the get go. Kudos !!


----------



## hellasteph (Oct 5, 2017)

mosparky said:


> Ok i had issues just getting here. Clicked the old link in my favorites and got the 404 message. Deleted everything after the dot com and hit enter. All good now. Guess all my links for ear marked recipes are gone. No big deal. I copied most to word doc.



Hi there, hang tight. We're working to restore those broken links. Your content isn't gone, it will reappear as soon as we resolve the issue.



mosparky said:


> Overall, I gotta say this is the first upgrade/reformat that I liked from the get go. Kudos !!



Thank you! We're still working on improving it so please allow us to continue to clean up the site. Cheers!


----------



## johnmeyer (Oct 5, 2017)

huddlersteph said:


> Hi there, in order for you to delete a post you didn't want, you will need to highlight the text and delete. If you wish to delete a draft, here's the draft icon to "save" or "delete" any drafts:


Thanks. I see it now.

However, I am not a fan of having the "delete draft" button in the middle of all the formatting icons. It simply does not belong there. As a software designer, the icons in a toolbar should be grouped in some logical manner. The delete draft stuff should be down with the Post Reply, etc., not next to buttons which add and rotate images.

Also, while typing this reply I decided to click on the "More Options ..." button in the lower right corner. That was a mistake. Try it yourself. You get a new screen which actually has far *fewer* options. I actually see no point to this "more options" screen. Perhaps something is yet to be added.

What's more, if you click the back button on your browser (I'm using Firefox), you are returned to the middle of the previous page (the one that contains all the posts, along with my partially-completed draft), and NOT back to the area where I was typing. The good news is that, unlike the old forum that would often lose my drafts, this new one  preserved what I had typed. 

_That is a major improvement. _Thanks for that!


----------



## mosparky (Oct 5, 2017)

Ok what is the defining difference between "new posts" and Recent Posts" ? Each lead to different page with some duplication from the other page.


----------



## hellasteph (Oct 5, 2017)

johnmeyer said:


> However, I am not a fan of having the "delete draft" button in the middle of all the formatting icons. It simply does not belong there. As a software designer, the icons in a toolbar should be grouped in some logical manner. The delete draft stuff should be down with the Post Reply, etc., not next to buttons which add and rotate images.



Hey there John, thanks for the feedback. Unfortunately, the text editor tool bar is standard on this platform, Xenforo and doesn't bode well to custom development. 



johnmeyer said:


> Also, while typing this reply I decided to click on the "More Options ..." button in the lower right corner. That was a mistake. Try it yourself. You get a new screen which actually has far *fewer* options. I actually see no point to this "more options" screen. Perhaps something is yet to be added.



SMF is the 5th site I manage on Xenforo. The "More Options" area only applies when you're trying to do more BBCode editing or have more of a word processing feel to editing your text. I can't tell you if something will be added or not because the guys at Xenforo (the private development team) are cooking up a version two of this platform. I have done everything I could to keep the site as close to stock so that when the time comes and Jeff and SMF team want to upgrade, they can do so without any issues. This obviously includes any enhancements that you may be looking forward to.



johnmeyer said:


> What's more, if you click the back button on your browser (I'm using Firefox), you are returned to the middle of the previous page (the one that contains all the posts, along with my partially-completed draft), and NOT back to the area where I was typing. The good news is that, unlike the old forum that would often lose my drafts, this new one preserved what I had typed.
> 
> _That is a major improvement. _Thanks for that!



Xenforo was built by the former senior engineer of vBulletin. There are quiet a few handy features that work really well. Understandably, many people will be adapting and learning the new platform so I think offering the best experience we can will be the moving target, don't you agree? :)


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 5, 2017)

You're doin a great job , hang in there .


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 5, 2017)

Will there be one format for phones and one for pc?


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 5, 2017)

Looks great!  Will take a little getting used to.  Nice to have the forum back.


----------



## hellasteph (Oct 5, 2017)

rings r us said:


> Will there be one format for phones and one for pc?



Hi there, yes, there is only one format for the site that works both on mobile and desktop computers. The site is responsive in design (that's fancy for it shrinks and expands to whatever screen size you're using).


----------



## tallbm (Oct 6, 2017)

johnmeyer said:


> I think my issue may be the same at griz400: I used to be able to get a list of all the threads I posted in, and the ones that had gotten additional activity since I last posted were shown in bold, and the ones that hadn't had any activity since I last posted were in gray. The old design made it very easy to stay "plugged into" the threads in which I was active. It sounds like perhaps you are working on a way to make the new forum emulate this behavior, so I'll keep watching and see if things change a bit.



I'm looking for this feature as well.  Before the migration it was called "Subscriptions".  It's functionality was to show any threads you subscribe to in order of most recent activity first.

Is the old "Subscription" feature supported here or some similar feature?

I found the "Conversations" feature but that only seems to go back to August.  

Let me know something when you can and thanks!


----------



## foamheart (Oct 6, 2017)

So, is it soup yet?


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 6, 2017)

I like the new look, all my links work, and you can highlight multiple photo's on your computer & just drag them into the text box. Easy peasy!

Al


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 6, 2017)

I'm just going to have to learn this all over I guess.. thanks!


----------



## flareside92 (Oct 6, 2017)

FINALLY! Good morning/afternoon/evenin peeps. I've not posted for awhile but it's good to see the new décor! Great job Jeff and all involved.


----------



## dave schiller (Oct 6, 2017)

Well, this looks like a good time to test the new platform for posting a photo.  Here goes:


----------



## dave schiller (Oct 6, 2017)

Hey, it worked on the first try!  Nice and easy.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 6, 2017)

Great picture!


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 6, 2017)

This is really working out great Jeff!

Al


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 6, 2017)

smokinal said:


> This is really working out great Jeff!
> 
> Al


I have an up and down arrow superimposed on my screen.  It's pretty nifty, You can auto scroll fast to last comment or back to top.


----------



## redheelerdog (Oct 6, 2017)

The new site is awesome, the desktop vs tablet vs phone is a great implementation. 

I am not a big fan of Tapatalk, and I am glad you waited until now to upgrade the site. In the tech world, especially software, it is so dynamic that even 12 months ago would be quite a bit different than now.

Keep up the good work Jeff and the SMF team! :)


----------



## redheelerdog (Oct 6, 2017)

Pic test...

Just did a hardware/controller upgrade myself. 

Ubiquiti router, cloud controller, and POE switch :D


----------



## johnmeyer (Oct 6, 2017)

OK, it looks like there is a new feature that I think is what I am looking for, but it appears to be broken. There is now a "Your Activity" option when I click on the down arrow next to the "Forum" button at the top of the main page. However, if I click on it, I get a page with the error message: "The requested forum could not be found." I have lots of activity on the old forum, so maybe that isn't hooked up yet, but even the activity from my few posts on this new forum is not showing up.

So, in case the webmaster is not aware, I think this is a bug that needs fixing.


----------



## dave schiller (Oct 6, 2017)

tulsajeff said:


> Great picture!


Thanks, Jeff.  That was our first Cocker.  The photo was of her reaction when I brought a smoked turkey in to carve for our Christmas dinner.  Only one thing on her mind and it starts with F.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 6, 2017)

johnmeyer said:


> OK, it looks like there is a new feature that I think is what I am looking for, but it appears to be broken. There is now a "Your Activity" option when I click on the down arrow next to the "Forum" button at the top of the main page. However, if I click on it, I get a page with the error message: "The requested forum could not be found." I have lots of activity on the old forum, so maybe that isn't hooked up yet, but even the activity from my few posts on this new forum is not showing up.
> 
> So, in case the webmaster is not aware, I think this is a bug that needs fixing.


Reported. Thank you for letting me know.


----------



## hellasteph (Oct 6, 2017)

johnmeyer said:


> OK, it looks like there is a new feature that I think is what I am looking for, but it appears to be broken. There is now a "Your Activity" option when I click on the down arrow next to the "Forum" button at the top of the main page. However, if I click on it, I get a page with the error message: "The requested forum could not be found." I have lots of activity on the old forum, so maybe that isn't hooked up yet, but even the activity from my few posts on this new forum is not showing up.
> 
> So, in case the webmaster is not aware, I think this is a bug that needs fixing.



Hello, we have resolved this and it works now. This is what happens when you miss your morning coffee. :P


----------



## johnmeyer (Oct 6, 2017)

Wow, that was quick. Yes it now works for posts made since the new site came up. I can live with not having my old threads there. 

Will it eventually show which threads have had new activity, and which ones have not, since I last visited that thread? In the old forum, I could scan this list, and immediately see which threads I needed to visit in order to see the new stuff, and which ones had not been added to since I last visited. I think it did this whether I posted or not, although I can't remember for sure if that is how it worked.


----------



## hellasteph (Oct 6, 2017)

Hi there 

 johnmeyer
, that's a good question. I use "My Activity" to see who the last person posted was here:








And then I use my Alerts to see a play-by-play of what's happened since I've been on the site: http://smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?account/alerts

If you revisit your old threads, it will show up in My Activity. It populates slowly as the old site doesn't have a 1:1 transfer of that exact data.

I understand it's fragmented a bit. Xenforo doesn't have these things built in the way Huddler did but we're making the best of it to provide everyone with a level they're comfortable with.

I hope this helps!


----------



## daveomak (Oct 6, 2017)

How can I edit the title of a thread...


----------



## nimrod (Oct 6, 2017)

It's good to be back!
Craig


----------



## johnmeyer (Oct 6, 2017)

Thanks, I'll try out all your suggestions.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 6, 2017)

daveomak said:


> How can I edit the title of a thread...



Dave at the top of the thread it says thread tools. Click that and one of the options is to edit title.


----------



## johnmeyer (Oct 7, 2017)

I just noticed that when creating a thread or when writing a reply, the "Preview" button is no longer shown in the lower right corner. You now have to click "More Options" to get to the preview button. I've visited a lot of forums, and never seen the Preview button hidden like this. I use it almost every time I post in order to check whether links are working; to make sure that formatting is what I expect; check images and videos, etc. What's more -- and I think I already posted this -- when you click on "More Options" you are taken to another page that has no additional options, and the only change is that the "More Options" button is replaced with ... the Preview button! 

So until and unless there is another page with a plethora of additional options, I'd vote for getting rid of the "More Options" button and replacing it with the "Preview" button.


----------



## idahopz (Oct 7, 2017)

I am really enjoying this forum platform. Two features in particular so far:

The editor automatically saves a reply as a draft to which I can return even the next day on a different device to finish the post
I like to use 3rd party hosting for my photos, most of which are very large. The forum software automatically sizes the image to fit the device screen, yet still allows a reader to click the image to see it full screen.


----------



## greatfx1959 (Oct 7, 2017)

I am totally digging this new format! props to you jeff, once u start learning the new controls its a blast!!! ............t


----------



## uncle eddie (Oct 7, 2017)

Testing a picture upload of some critters that will be in my smoker soon...
	

		
			
		

		
	







EDIT - That was easy - actually about the same as before as best I can tell

ALSO - I just noticed if you click on the pic it goes to full size


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 7, 2017)

I got a question:

Are we going to get the "Threads Started By" list back?
We used to be able to go to our own or anybody's "Thread Started" list & find any Thread that person did, and they were mostly in order by date. I used that list a huge amount of times!!

Bear


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 7, 2017)

I see we have conversations.. it looks like conversations is all still there.  it's on the profile page.


----------



## mike5051 (Oct 7, 2017)

Why doesn't the number of posts for members show, or how long they've been a member? I don't wanna be taking advice from a newbie!  :p

Mike


----------



## mike5051 (Oct 7, 2017)

I also don't see the location of members.  That is also useful!

Mike


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 7, 2017)

mike5051 said:


> Why doesn't the number of posts for members show, or how long they've been a member? I don't wanna be taking advice from a newbie!  :p
> 
> Mike



I don't know if you're kidding or not, Mike, but just click on a guy's Avatar & a box will open up & give you that Info.

Bear


----------



## mike5051 (Oct 7, 2017)

Thanks Bear!  I wasn't kidding, I was just used to seeing this without clicking anything!  I was kidding about the advice from a newbie though!

Mike


----------



## joe black (Oct 7, 2017)

I've gotten the error404 response for a couple of days, so it's great to finally be back in.  Congrats Jeff, this is a great job and I hope I can muddle through it.  When I got in tonight, I was looking for the "new posts" and could not find it.  I suppose there is not enough inventory to fill this thread yet.  If that's not the reason, please give me some instruction.

Thanks for all the hard work.


----------



## uncle eddie (Oct 7, 2017)

Hove over Forums above - "new posts" is 2nd from bottom


----------



## mike5051 (Oct 7, 2017)

I'm getting email updates and feeling good with the new format!  Great job Jeff and Steph!


----------



## Victor (Oct 8, 2017)

My iPad Air 2 interacts with this new forum a lot better. Thanks!


----------



## hellasteph (Oct 8, 2017)

FYI, search has been completely fixed today. Enjoy!


----------



## daveomak (Oct 8, 2017)

We need MORE AMOJI'S......  Can you get the old ones....


----------



## mosparky (Oct 8, 2017)

Being relative newbie, I didn't want to be the first to say it, but agree with Dave.


----------



## tallbm (Oct 8, 2017)

hellasteph said:


> Yes, this is still possible. Please see how to do it from a Quick Reply box like my screenshot below:
> View attachment 339176
> 
> 
> Once you upload a photo, *don't forget to select "thumbnail" or "full image" size,* then your image will appear, in-line.



Hi, can you tell me if the following functionality is possible?

When someone clicks the "Media Gallery Embed" icon and chooses an image for a post, can it actually insert the
"Share BB (With Thumbnail) Code:"
[_URL=[URL]http://smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?media/brisketflattrimaway.553250/[/URL]][_IMG]http://smokingmeatforums.com/data/xengallery/339/339377-a6d455d342b9e120c3ce2667523f1114.jpg[/IMG_][/URL_]






rather than the "Share BB [GALLERY] Code:"
[_GALLERY=media, 553250]BrisketFlatTrimAway by tallbm posted Oct 7, 2017 at 1:04 PM[/GALLERY_]












BrisketFlatTrimAway



__ tallbm
__ Oct 7, 2017






I think this would be as close to the old behavior when images existed in the old "media gallery" (for lack of a better term) for future resuse. 

Now if the "Upload a File" feature would actually upload to a default media gallery folder for the user (public view but owner only add/edit permissions) and then insert the "Share BB (With Thumbnail) Code:" into the post we would basically have the same behavior as before and it would be super easy/intuitive/fool proof from the user experience :)

I know what I'm asking may be quite a bit of work, may not be possible, or may seem like being picky but I know many are still trying to figure out how to manage uploading pics on the new site using their habits/knowledge/skills they picked up from the old site.

Thanks for any feedback :)


----------



## johnmeyer (Oct 8, 2017)

I just received an email notifying me of activity in this thread. I thought I had that functionality turned off, but I'll check.

But that is not the reason I am posting this.

The reason I am posting is that I clicked on the link in that email, and it asked me to sign in, even though I am already signed in on this computer. I verified that this is the case by opening another instance of the browser and using a bookmark to go directly to the forum. It recognized me and did not ask me to sign in.

The reason I bring this up is that, like everyone reading this, I get a LOT of phishing emails, and they are usually disguised as coming from some site or institution with which I have some connection. However, if I click on a link (which I never do if I suspect anything), and if it is a fake (phishing) email, it will take me to some fake site and ask me to enter my credentials, thus stealing my identity.

I am 99% certain this email was sent by the new forum software, but I think there needs to be some adjustment to make sure it doesn't look like a phishing email.

[edit]I just checked and I do indeed have the email notification feature turned off, so it looks like there may be a problem with the new software sending out notices of new posts in a thread in which I have posted, even if I asked to have those turned off. I did see that others have had just the opposite problem, so I assume this is another one of those things that will eventually get sorted out.


----------



## johnmeyer (Oct 9, 2017)

Another problem is that I cannot turn off email notifications. I have gone through every preference setting I can find, including Alert Settings which has 20+ notification settings that can individually be enabled or disabled. Is it really necessary to have this many separate, individual preferences? I disabled ALL of them two days ago, but I just went there and a new one has been added ("New Trophy? Really??") that was added since I last visited and was checked. I un-checked that as well.

I find it very confusing to also have email preferences in another section, namely Contact Details. I turned off "Receive email when a new conversation message is receive" which seems to overlap or duplicate some of the things in Alert Settings.

So, bottom line, I cannot turn off email notifications when people reply to a thread in which I have posted (i.e., I am still receiving emails); I find the plethora of email preferences to be both daunting and perhaps unnecessary; and I find confusing the fact that email preferences appear in more than one place in the interface for my personal settings.

I'm sure all of this will get straightened out over the next few weeks.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 9, 2017)

johnmeyer
 It is my understanding that when you disable email notifications, that is just a setting that tells the system what to do from now on. It does not disable email notifications that have already been set up as "Watched Threads".

To fully disable email notifications go to all of your watched threads at http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?watched/threads/all








Select the watched threads that you do not want to be notified on.

Then click on the drop down at bottom left and select "Disable email notification".







If you want to disable all of them..

Use the "Manage Watched Threads" dropdown at top right..







If you are really sure you want to disable all email notifications, click on "Save Changes".


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 9, 2017)

I was checking that out also.. my email was blowing up ... lol


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 9, 2017)

We had a email server issue so a ton of emails were queued and the server issue was resolved and they all got sent today even though alot were from over the weekend.


----------



## johnmeyer (Oct 10, 2017)

Thanks. I'll work on setting preferences for some of the older threads, if I have enough time to get to them.


----------



## hellasteph (Oct 10, 2017)

johnmeyer said:


> I cannot turn off email notifications when people reply to a thread in which I have posted (i.e., I am still receiving emails);



I have turned off/disabled email notifications for threads you are watching. This is something that this software has that the last one didn't so it's definitely different. I hope that helped!


----------



## johnmeyer (Oct 10, 2017)

Hellasteph,

Thanks for doing that. Are you saying that I could have done that, or are you saying that the sysop (you) has software features that you didn't have before that let you do this. As I said above, I didn't see an option that let me "select all" and then turn off notifications for all selected objects using one single click.

Also, I am now confused on another point. If I "watch" a thread, does that mean that I am going to get email notifications? I though "watching" and "notifications" were two similar, but separate operations.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Oct 16, 2017)

Like the new look but I haven't been able to figure out how to mark the forum read.


----------



## hellasteph (Oct 16, 2017)

retfr8flyr said:


> Like the new look but I haven't been able to figure out how to mark the forum read.



Hi there, please see my screenshot below:


----------



## hellasteph (Oct 16, 2017)

johnmeyer said:


> Are you saying that I could have done that, or are you saying that the sysop (you) has software features that you didn't have before that let you do this. As I said above, I didn't see an option that let me "select all" and then turn off notifications for all selected objects using one single click.



There's an option for you to do it yourself. If you went to this URL: http://smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?watched/threads/all

See the drop-down here:
	

		
			
		

		
	









johnmeyer said:


> If I "watch" a thread, does that mean that I am going to get email notifications? I though "watching" and "notifications" were two similar, but separate operations.



Yes, they are separated on this platform. If you watch a thread, and select to receive email notifications, that's what will happen. If you're just watching a thread, it will show up in your Alerts area regardless.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Oct 16, 2017)

hellasteph said:


> Hi there, please see my screenshot below:
> 
> View attachment 341168



Thanks, got it now.


----------



## johnmeyer (Oct 16, 2017)

hellasteph said:


> There's an option for you to do it yourself. If you went to this URL: http://smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?watched/threads/all
> 
> Yes, they are separated on this platform. If you watch a thread, and select to receive email notifications, that's what will happen. If you're just watching a thread, it will show up in your Alerts area regardless.


Got it! Many thanks.


----------

